
One more scandal in the European Parliament - nomoba
http://failedevolution.blogspot.com/2016/04/one-more-scandal-in-european-parliament.html
======
xiphias
It looks like the journalists lose their freedom and full anonymous data leaks
with much more data to mine will replace it.

